

Android apps management architecture flaw? - kentnguyen

I have just begun developing for Android and coming from iOS background. I'm really surprised to find out that a large number of Android phones including the Nexus One has so limited internal memory and it only takes about 5 apps to fill up that space despite having huge SD card memory.<p>From and end-user experience point of view, I couldn't understand why do I need to know how to move app to SD card and the worst part is that most of the apps that I need to use  (map update, Facebook, Twitter, ...) can't be moved.<p>I couldn't shake the thought of a broken philosophy for user experience on Android.<p>I respect consumer choices but still... Can anyone enlightment me?
======
antrix
I think it was a bad decision to ship devices with limited internal memory.
But I'm trying to figure out how this is an 'architecture flaw'.

~~~
kentnguyen
Might be not 'architecture' but I think that it's a flaw so fundamental which
should not even be there in the first place.

A device having small internal memory is fine since it's expensive. But having
a huge external memory and not able to use it for common tasks is just so
wrong.

~~~
2AM
there are many things that google could have done if time allowed, but the
manufacturers needed something quickly to compete with Appl€. there's no other
company or entity who could have made it better.

it's not fair to compare iOS and Android, it's not one device or even strictly
controlled specs.

